# Valjoux 7740 Alternative



## johnboy24 (Feb 24, 2008)

I am sure one of you learned brethren will know the answer to this.

I have a project in mind that involves sourcing a Valjoux 7740 movement at a reasonable cost.

These movements appear to be as rare as "hens teeth" and are usually much too expensive for my pocket.

Does anyone know if a Valjoux type 92 or 7733 is an alternative.

Or failling that is there any alternative to a 7740?

Thanks for your time.

John.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Im after a 7734, give me a shout if you find any and good luck!


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

minkle said:


> Im after a 7734, give me a shout if you find any and good luck!


If you're looking for a drop-in replacement for a 7734, then you could ask over on the Russian forum if anybody has a source for Poljot 3133 (which is just like the 7734 only better). Not so good if you want to show off your Swiss movement with a display-back though.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestion! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im pretty sure the 3133 is not a direct drop in replacement for the 7734.....

Its been tried on various fora...

Its close but not close enough,.....


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

:cry2: :cry2:


----------



## donnelly (May 23, 2008)

bought swiss chrono from Roy-7734 movement-wonderful watch and movement-poljot movement not as good in my opinion.


----------



## johnboy24 (Feb 24, 2008)

While doing a bit of "bay watching" I found several possible donor watches and even a new 7734 movement.

Can anyone help with my original search for a 7740 movement or alternative?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

What are the functions/layout of the 7740?

Is it a variation on the 7733? Like a 7734 is a 7733 with a date wheel .....?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

A quick Google suggests it is a 7734 but with the date wheel at the 4-5 position......

If you need this function, ie the dial you have has the date window I would say that this is the only movement you can fit....


----------



## johnboy24 (Feb 24, 2008)

It would appear to be similar to a 7733 but with a date wheel.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

So what do you have in the project?

A knackered 7740 movement?

A case and dial?

If you have the dial with the window at 5 then you could fit the 7734 but the date would be at an angle in the window ( if it is visable at all, depends on the distances etc )


----------



## johnboy24 (Feb 24, 2008)

Nothing at present.

However all the parts except the movement are readily available.

The date window needs to be at 6-o-clock.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Then thats a 7734 movement......


----------



## johnboy24 (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks for your help.

Would it be a straight drop in alternative or would it need some adjustment.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im a bit confused, why would it be a alternative?

if the dial has the window at 6 then it needs a 7734, a 7740 doesnt even factor, why do you think you need a 7740?


----------



## johnboy24 (Feb 24, 2008)

My original request was for information on sourcing a Valjoux 7740 movement or alternative.

"I have a project in mind that involves sourcing a Valjoux 7740 movement at a reasonable cost.

These movements appear to be as rare as "hens teeth" and are usually much too expensive for my pocket.

Does anyone know if a Valjoux type 92 or 7733 is an alternative.

Or failling that is there any alternative to a 7740?"

Someone else asked about the 7734


----------

